# Wincc Testversion



## emilio20 (20 September 2010)

Hallo ich suche die Wincc 7.0 Testversion wo 30 Tage gültig ist. Kann man die irgentwo downloaden ? Ich habe selbst wincc Flexible und bin am überlegen ob ich mir Wincc 7.o zulege. Will aber erst mal die unterschiede sehen.


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2010)

Von Siemens gibt es eine Demo-DVD mit einer 30Tage Lizenz von WinCC.

Setz dich mal mit dem Vertrieb in Verbindung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## emilio20 (20 September 2010)

zum download gibt es nichts ?


----------



## georg_demmler (21 September 2010)

Hallo,



> zum download gibt es nichts


verstehe diese Posts leider nie. Bitte einfach mal Herrn Google anwerfen. Eingabe von "siemens wincc v7 download" und man erhält den entsprechenden Link als zweiten Eintrag. Nachstehend die Info auf der entsprechenden Siemens Seite.



> *SIMATIC WinCC V7.0 SP1*  kann als *kostenloses Download* zu der bisher gelieferten Version WinCC V7.0 über das Internet von den Download-Seiten des SIMATIC Customer Support angefordert werden (Beitrags-ID WinCC V7.0 SP1: 34896004, Beitrags-ID WinCC/CAS V7.0 SP1: 34895868). Die Downloads stehen ab KW12 zur Verfügung. Ein automatisches Versenden des Service-Pack aufgrund einer vorangegangenen Hotfix-Lieferung erfolgt nicht.


----------



## Blockmove (21 September 2010)

georg_demmler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verstehe diese Posts leider nie. Bitte einfach mal Herrn Google anwerfen. Eingabe von "siemens wincc v7 download" und man erhält den entsprechenden Link als zweiten Eintrag. Nachstehend die Info auf der entsprechenden Siemens Seite.


 
Dein Link zeigt auf SP1 von WinCC. Zum Herunterladen brauchst du eine Lizenz-Nr.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

